

Show HN: T3 – Template to build Three.js applications - maurizzzio
http://maurizzzio.github.io/t3/docs/

======
pheelicks
Very nice. Especially good job on making a nice page detailing how everything
works.

You might be interested in a similar boilerplate that I put together, which
using Require.js to structure the application:
[https://github.com/felixpalmer/amd-
three.js](https://github.com/felixpalmer/amd-three.js)

One pain point that my setup solves that I haven't seen many THREE.js
boilerplates tackle is the ease of writing GLSL for creating custom shaders.
Here I've supplied a Require.js plugin which allows you to pull your GLSL code
in as dependancies and provides some basic pre-processing like #import and
modifying #defines from JavaScript.

~~~
maurizzzio
thanks! I'll see how you fixed the problem and try to add it to the
boilerplate

------
aaronbrethorst
For anyone unfamiliar with Three.js (like I was a minute ago), it's evidently
a JavaScript library for 3D graphics:
[https://github.com/mrdoob/three.js/](https://github.com/mrdoob/three.js/)

------
callumprentice
Someone might be interested in an interactive version I made here
[http://callum.com/apps/threejs_app_template_interactive/inde...](http://callum.com/apps/threejs_app_template_interactive/index.html)

------
eoinmurray92
Looks like it will be useful. I often make small visualisations of my work in
physics with Three.js and the boilerplate time gets annoying sometimes.

------
ZenoArrow
Looks promising. Just out of interest, do you think it would be easy to build
a hardware accelerated 2D interface using this setup?

~~~
atrilumen
Have you looked at pixi.js?

[http://pixijs.com](http://pixijs.com)

~~~
ZenoArrow
I wasn't aware of pixi.js before, but I am now, I think it's great, thank you
atrilumen! This was probably my favourite project using it...
www.spaceneedle.com/home/

------
Udo
Very cool, I'll be keeping this in mind for the next Ludum Dare! :)

